# Xanax XR



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Xanax Xr? I have taken the regular Xanax before but was just given the XR version. I am going off Klonopin as of today, I have taken it a short 2 months and all it does is make me tired. I just took my 1st XR. Little nervous I might have withdrawal from the Klonopin.DF


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I had taken Klonopin before, and didn't realize until I went off of it just how much better I rested on it than Xanax. The doctor I recently went to told me Xanax induced depression. Boy, was he right!


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Rowe,Thanks for the tip. I think I felt more depression with the Klonopin. I took my 1st Xanax XR this morning and so far so good. He also gave me samples of this version of Xanax called Niravam, which dissolves on the tongue, for any in between anxiety. So will see what happens.Still scared of the Klonopin withdrawal, hope I don't have a prob as I start my new job Monday.Thanks,DF


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Xanax is better for depression than Klonopin... it's proven.Klonopin decreases the release of serotonin-it's the only benzo that does that; therefore, klonopin has the potential to worsen depression.I like the Niravam and XR versions of Xanax more than the regular version-it lasts longer, and klonopin lasts around 8-12 hours, so he was probably giving you the XR version to "compare" to the long-lasting effects of the klonopin.What dosage are you on?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I tried it all and prefer the short acting xanax for everyday use in small amounts such as .25mg during the day and add about .75 at night for sleep. It acts faster that the XR. I do like the XR for plane travel. I have a real phobia about that and I take about 1 1/2 mg of the XR starting some hours before I board and it works GREAT. Klonopin interferred for my sleep--don't know why but it did. It lasts longer than the xanax (regular) but it didn't seem to knock the edge of the anxiety the same way xanax does.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

After reading all the clinical stuff on the drug websites, I thought I would pick your brain - I never was on anx meds - only SSRIs, but years ago -but my question is my daughter is on Zoloft for panic attacks - I think she is depressed too, but the panic attacks are the big thing - but her doc recently presribed a low dose of Xanax for situational panic - but her dad won't let her have it unless it is a major problem, for fear she will be an "addict." I talked to her doc, and she said my daughter does not have an addict personality, so not a prob, and that she should take it when needed. (Recently she took 3 hours to get nerve to get on the train - she should have had it then.) Anyway, do you feel that it can be addictive? Do you take it "as needed" or on a regular basis - and do you think she should if she is also taking the Zoloft on a regular basis? (I think she takes 50 mg 2x/day now, up from 25 mg 2x a day.)Thanks muchly - she lives with her dad this term, so I need to bring some real life info into the picture.Thanks again.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Does you ex talk to your daughter's doctor? Maybe if he could talk to the doc about when it is appropriate for her to use the xanax he could relax and let her use when she thinks it is needed. I don't know how old your daughter is but it sounds like she is a minor and you and your ex should have control of any meds dispensed to her. I think xanax is great for panic attacks but yes it can be addictive if used improperly. But, the quality of life can be terrible if panics attacks rule her life and if a little xanax takes the edge off so she can function then personally, I would let her use it. The dr. should educate your ex and your daughter about all the possible side effects and problems associated with any drugs, including the SSRIs.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Marilyn-I just take it as-needed now, but when I was at school I was taking it 3-4 times a day at 2mg per day.Here's a story about the fact that you really have to have that addictive type personality to abuse medication.I was in college and living with 4 roommates 2 years ago. I had had my wisdom teeth pulled and received a script for 20 Vicodin. I took 3 of them, and then decided that I would rather not take them, so just took OTC tylenol. They lay in my room for 8 months until my "friends" took them from me and abused them. If they were really 'addictive' or made everyone want to abuse them, do you think I would have had the 17 remaining pills left? Heck no! My friends find them, and the next day they are gone. I have a continual script for Xanax. Right now I fill it probably every 3-4 months even though it's written so I can refill it each month. I never take more than prescribed, and they don't make me "high" at all, just relaxed. My "friends" found my other roommates Xanax (he suffers from anxiety, too), and started to steal them and abuse them (let's just say they didn't swallow them). It didn't matter what the pill was, they took them.Why is it that I have the script for 90-100 per month and I always have them just laying around, but a person who doesn't even know what they are or what they do other than it "relaxes" you takes 10 at one sitting? They have the personality type that abuses medicine.I now have a script for 60 percocet just laying in my dresser that I ONLY take when I'm curled up in my bed crying. I've had it for about 3 weeks, and each time I go to take one, I usually talk myself out of it and just deal with it. I also have 18 Duragesic patches in my closet that I got while attending pain management that made me sick. <--- Look those up, and see what those are about.... you'll see if I had an addictive type personality I would have abused those a long time ago! Strongest pain killer known to man mg for mg. Man, I'm rambling... point is, it's all about the personality type! One of the leading psychiatrists around says this:"One myth that complicates the use of BNZ by doctors and patients is that they are "highly addictive". The fact is that if they are taken regularly, so that they are always in your system, over time you develop a physical dependence. This means that you have physiologically adapted to the medication, and if you stop it suddenly or go off it too fast you can have withdrawal symptoms. But, physical dependence has nothing to do with addiction. Addiction is compulsive behavior in spite of negative consequences. Most people take medication to feel more normal and to be able to function. Addicts aren't interested in feeling normal. It's either "too boring" or "too stressful" or both. They prefer to be "high" or "numb". The small percent of patients who abuse bnz's are usually wanting to be numb. But this is less than 5% of patients who are prescribed one of these medications. Pain meds, especially hydrocodone types, are 3x more likely to be abused." Wayne C. Jones, M.D.www.askdrjones.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks both of you - what you both say pretty much confirms what I and the doc has said to him - just wanted to get some info in the "field" as it were. Thanks muchly. xx


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Just to add my 2 cents, I agree with Grant but would add just keep an eye on her to see if she gets more depressed from the xanax. I have noticed sometimes if I get down and take a couple xanax that I sometimes do get more depressed than before xanax, if that makes any sense. Also, I have an addictive personality past but my drug of choice was always uppers or amphetamines(sp) and taking xanax when needed has not made me feel addicted to it at all. I can stop taking it today if I had to.Good luck to you and your daughter Marilyn.


----------

